# What age to sell bottle babies?



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a buyer who wants a doeling and wants her the day she is born to bottle feed her :? I don't think I feel comfortable with selling a kid that soon and prefer to wait atleast a week.What's everyone's opinion on this? Just makes me nervous is all.For one I prefer to dam raise and two wouldn't it be to stressful to have someone take her the same day or next day after they are born???


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I got mine @ two weeks. that gives them time to get colostrum, be disbudded and get a good handle on life..... if she just wants the doe to be imprinted on her then 2wks old is just fine. Mine are very bonded to me. I wouldn't let the baby go that early if I were you... just my opinion though.....


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Well I bought my first two at three days old. But when it came time for me to sell mine as bottle babies, I like to wait till they are disbudded and tattooed, so about 2-4 weeks is good I think.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I think AT LEAST 3 days is the minimum, they need to be with mom to get that colostrum, I know lots of breeders that wait 3 days then let the babies leave...


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I really felt uncomfortable about the whole thing but luckily she text me and said she changed her mind.I don't know anyone who sells kids that soon so it worried me.I like to know they get a good start before leaving here.Thank you for all the feedback.It worked out in the end I suppose


----------

